# Horus Heresy book teaser for the next 4 months



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/the-horus-heresy-teaser.html


Ok, this is a LOT of new Heresy novels in a few months! Color me suprised!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Okaaaaay. This is indeed a surprise. Which ones are anthologies?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I know Eye of Terra is an anthology, cant speak for the others.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm. I reckon Silent War is gonna be an anthology of the Garro stuff.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

One book a month pleases me greatly. 

Knowing our luck, it will probably mean no more releases for the rest of the year though.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't wait! 

I always like the anthologies so I'm looking forward to Eye of Terra this month!! Please give me some Alpha Legion, World Eaters and/or primarchs


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hmmm. I reckon Silent War is gonna be an anthology of the Garro stuff.


From what i've read it's actually an anthology of new Silent War stuff, so stories about Malcador, Severian, the Knights Errant and perhaps even the other characters the silent war arc has introduced, like Nagasena or Khalid Hassan, maybe even Amendara Kendal.

What we know;

Eye of Terra: Nothing concrete, but the cover suggests this will be a Great Crusade-era antholgy, given that it depicts the Big E and Horus fighting the Orks at Ullanor.

The Path of Heaven: Return to the White Scars, the Legion makes its way towards Terra to join the Legions stationed there.

The Silent War: See above.

Angels of Caliban: Apparantly this will explain exactly why the Lion wasn't around in Pharos, and why he refuses to answer questions about what he's been doing in Imperium Secundus since he arrived. Confirmed characters include Astelan, Belath, Zahariel, Luther, the Lion, and Lord Cypher. Also the Dreadwing will appear for the first time.


LotN


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

I was expecting to see " Master of Mankind " on that list but I guess not yet? The only that really intrigues me is eye of Terra.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I've never heard of the Silent War. Can't find it on wiki, either. Any stories published yet?

Edit: Nevermind. I see it's an upcoming anthology.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

We have a proper fronct-cover with the sub-title for the novel _Angels of Caliban_.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

never imagined the lion was such a blonde.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Only care about Path of Heaven

two are rehash anthologies, one is by Thorpe


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Plot details for all the books bar Eye of Terra have been released;



Book 36: Path of Heaven said:


> For too long had the Vth Legion ranged out beyond the sight of the wider Imperium, remaining ignorant of the Warmaster’s rebellion and the war that inevitably followed. Only once their primarch, Jaghatai Khan, had satisfied himself that the path before them was just and true did the White Scars choose a side, taking the fight to the traitors on every front. But, four years later, the Legion’s unfettered spirit has been broken by relentless attritional warfare against the Death Guard and the Emperor’s Children – the Khan’s Stormseers must find a clear route to Terra if they are to take part in the final, apocalyptic battle.





Book 37: The Silent War said:


> While loyalist and traitor forces clash on a thousand battlefields across the galaxy, a very different kind of war is being fought in the shadows. Rogal Dorn and his Legion prepare to defend the Solar System against the armies of Warmaster Horus, even as Malcador the Sigillite charges his many agents and spies with missions of the utmost secrecy. The future of the Imperium is being shaped by unseen hands... This Horus Heresy anthology contains fourteen stories by some of Black Library's top authors, including James Swallow, Chris Wraight, Anthony Reynolds and many more.





Book 38: Angels of Caliban said:


> Two infamous Space Marine Primarch rivals clash for the final time.
> 
> With the Dark Angels spread across a hundred systems, primarch Lion El’Jonson stands as Lord Protector of Ultramar – though his true motives are known to few indeed, and old rivalries on the home world threaten to tear the Legion in half. But when word comes of the Night Lords’ attack on Sotha, the Lion’s brutal actions bring Imperium Secundus once again to the brink of civil war. Not even the most fearsome warriors of the Dreadwing, nor any arcane secret of the Order, can guarantee victory if he sets himself against his loyal brothers.


Can't 100% confirm but sources say that after Angels of Caliban the next novel, number 39 in the series, will be Praetorian of Dorn by John French, due for a 2016 hardback release and a January 2017 paperback release, and is about the Imperial Fists fighting the Alpha Legion in the Ghost War for the Sol System.


LotN


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> Really hating Night Haunter in this - just looks way off with the colours - kinda 'plasticy' looking. I strongly feel with with regret that Neil Roberts' more recent work has been of a lower standard if I'm honest - this may be because he's just 'got lazy' or is being stacked with more commissions than he can handle in order to produce his better work. This and some of the newer covers by him have been disappointingly poor in comparison to much of his work in the past I'm sad to say. He's one of my favourite and most admired front cover artists ever, so seeing his work lose a certain emotional quality to them is saddening. His pieces also lack a certain sense of gripping intensity, scale and movement - they look sort of 'wooden' and (in comparison) forgettable.
> 
> We have a proper fronct-cover with the sub-title for the novel _Angels of Caliban_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Really hating Night Haunter in this - just looks way off with the colours - kinda 'plasticy' looking. I strongly feel with with regret that Neil Roberts' more recent work has been of a lower standard if I'm honest - this may be because he's just 'got lazy' or is being stacked with more commissions than he can handle in order to produce his better work. This and some of the newer covers by him have been disappointingly poor in comparison to much of his work in the past I'm sad to say. He's one of my favourite and most admired front cover artists ever, so seeing his work lose a certain emotional quality to them is saddening. His pieces also lack a certain sense of gripping intensity, scale and movement - they look sort of 'wooden' and (in comparison) forgettable.


Couldn't agree more. I know he can deliver fantasctic cover-art that truly depicts that something is alive and real. This looks way too cartoonish, something that is a recurring problem with their frontcovers.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/johnshfrench/photos/a.313107148787256.66410.306695849428386/946772912087340/?type=3&theater

^From John French's facebook

Praetorian of Dorn confirmed as HH book #39. It's complete as well so wow, we are getting a lot of HH books this year.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Certainly something to make up for the last dry year. They have definitely gotten the scheduling issues ironed out.

Ive heard some blabber saying that Eye of Terra goes on sale this saturday.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

So Lion vs. Curze Round 4...


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm trying to work out who the Lion reminds me of.










Andrew W K?











Chris Hemsworth?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm saying Hemsworth would make a damn good Russ, but he might be too damn pretty a dude for either.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Im hearing blabber that Path of Heaven comes out this weekend. More white scars is awesome, plus it being a -NEW- story and not a collection of previous stuff.


----------

